# Scientists obtain 'lucky' image of Jupiter



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Love this quote...



'The picture was captured in infared by the Gemini North Telescope in Hawaii, and is one of the sharpest observations of the planet ever made from the ground'

Why do we need too bother when Hubble can do this?



Why are we spending gazzilions on images through our atmosphere, if Hubble can just take a peek? 

Answer...

'Infrared is a longer wavelength than the more familiar visible light detected by the likes (likes? What there's others?)  of the Hubble telescope. It is used to see past the haze and thin clouds at the top of Jupiter's atmosphere, to give scientists the opportunity to probe deeper into the planet's internal workings'

Ah, ok, so hubble is dogshit then! They sent it up there without an infrared capability?



In reality, it's just more headline maintanence & cgi. 

Scientists obtain 'lucky' image of Jupiter


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2020-05-09 00:59:05Reaction Score: 0


infra red uh? looks like a "negative" image to  me,  or maybe not even that  but  inverted image, nice try "Scientists" whoever you are.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-09 01:33:36Reaction Score: 2


This isn't even a single image, from the sounds of it. It's a mosaic, taken from lots of passes on small areas.

_The Near-Infrared Imager (NIRI) at Gemini North imaged Jovian thermal emission using a *lucky-imaging* approach (co-adding the sharpest frames taken from a sequence of short exposures), using the M' filter at 4.7 μm._

High-resolution UV/Optical/IR Imaging of Jupiter in 2016–2019 - IOPscience

Hence the "lucky" image. They ain't lying folks, just hijacking language.

To be clear, they're taking a series of very small images that have been subjected to various filters for reasons like seeing through what they believe to be clouds and other atmospheric phenomena and from those images, they select the one they think looks "the best" and merge them all together. 

I know that might sound more like art, but I'd suggest you don't know how to Science properly.


----------



## fabiorem (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: fabioremDate: 2020-05-09 04:10:59Reaction Score: 0


Hubble is a fraud.


----------

